# Pierre!



## jfoahs04 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bonjour! from Pierre. 

Pierre is one of my two new rats. This was taken the second day I had them. Francois is getting better but is still camera shy. Pierre loves it (he'll sit on my lens if I let him). And before it's mentioned, I have added an aquarium topper to this tank from Martin's Cages. It just took an extra day to come in. They're ventilated properly now. I wouldn't do that to their little respiratory systems.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

So cute!! I'm a sucker for the hooded boys. And I love the picture quality! He really does pose quite nicely.


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

aww that rat is adorable! I also think the name is a really good one too, it suits him


----------



## jfoahs04 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks! He's great. The names came about as sort of a joke (my girlfriend is French so I like to give her a hard time about it!), but they've really stuck; especially Pierre. 

It's not easy getting photos! They move so much (and I don't want to scare Francois). Francois is getting better though and even climbed out on my arm today so maybe within the week I'll be able to get a couple of snapshots of him and post them in this thread. 

I love the hooded rats too. He really has a nice, chocolate brown head. Francois is a Berkshire (I think... could be an Irish, you'll be able to tell from the photos but he has the white tipped tail) and I really like his coloring too.


----------



## linda888 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh what a cutie! And I love that name "Pierre"....I might steal it for my new boy if you don't mind!


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Such beautiful boys, but I really like your photography. It's quite stunning.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Hope they don't have to live in a fishtank too long to prevent URIs. A cage is healthier for them. Aspen bedding is good (saw it in the picture) 
I have a hooded one. Sweet!


----------

